

ACPUL 1000_Test-._.-Boot.acpul – Mobile Algorithmic Language - d08ble

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;d08ble&#x2F;acpul-demo&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;1000_Test-._.-Boot.acpul<p>Display&#x2F;GPU drawing<p>Box2d physics<p>Networking (NodeJS, peer to peer, etc)<p>Input (Touch, Accelerometer, etc)<p>2D&#x2F;3D Engines as backend<p>Audio DSP for music apps
======
dang
This looks interesting, but it needs a page with more explanation.

~~~
d08ble
Animation CPU is Codea-like
[http://twolivesleft.com/Codea/](http://twolivesleft.com/Codea/) mobile
development IDE

ACPUL is high level ultra simple declarative language for minimal coding on
tablets/mobile.

ACPU API is minimal

[https://github.com/d08ble/acpul-
demo/tree/master/sys](https://github.com/d08ble/acpul-demo/tree/master/sys)

It is simple, learn complex API not needed.

This is DOTA-like prototype demo (Render, Networking, Control, Physics):

[https://github.com/d08ble/acpul-
demo/tree/master/dota](https://github.com/d08ble/acpul-demo/tree/master/dota)

This is another demo 100k particles on iPad 2 (9700-9740 files):

[https://github.com/d08ble/acpul-
demo/blob/master/9700_node.e...](https://github.com/d08ble/acpul-
demo/blob/master/9700_node.ex--Test.acpul)

ACPU: The Matrix extension like Slashtop2
[https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/splashtop-2-remote-
desktop/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/splashtop-2-remote-
desktop/id382509315?mt=8) but better, because you have powerful programming
API that can be used for make really usable remote control using iPad. This is
true usable like TV remote control. Or you can make game with real virtual
desktop.

ACPUL interpreter is very fast like LUA, performance near to native C. It also
export code to many platforms like Haxe [http://haxe.org/](http://haxe.org/)
(current implementation run on iOS only)

ACPU is new paradigm of LiveCoding. ACPU should never crash. ACPU is bug-free.

Here is some demo video of the platform:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuHMJoNDYia7tk33L6ue0zw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuHMJoNDYia7tk33L6ue0zw)

